# 492                                                      (closed) Turnips = 492



## MostlyClueless (Feb 4, 2022)

(Closed now)

Of course this is the first week after I had enough bells in the bank that I decided I didn't want to bother buying turnips in quantity.

The Nooks are buying for 492. I have also left out my collection of random duplicate DIYs. Please feel free to pick up anything you could use.

The stone path will take you to the shop. Blaire is crafting a Golden Toilet; I've left a pipe next to the DIYs to take you to her house if you want to pick it up.

No tips required. The satisfaction of everybody taking the Nook conglomerate to the cleaners is all I need.


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 4, 2022)

I would like to visit, please.


----------



## MostlyClueless (Feb 4, 2022)

WeiMoote said:


> I would like to visit, please.


Sorry for the delay, I walked away & my Switch went to sleep so I had to re-do my code.


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 4, 2022)

MostlyClueless said:


> Sorry for the delay, I walked away & my Switch went to sleep so I had to re-do my code.


It's fine. Again, thank you for this.


----------

